
CoreOS images are now available on Google Compute Engine - freeman478
http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.com/2014/05/official-coreos-images-are-now-available-on-google-compute-engine.html
======
DoubleMalt
I'm anxiously waiting for it to come to DigitalOcean. But the momentum they
built now seems to be really strong.

~~~
whatthemick
Same, but it's been a year so far since the initial request opened so...

------
brunoqc
Would it make sense to use CoreOS on just one machine or is it only useful
with multiple machines?

~~~
jfoutz
It would be great on one machine. First, it's a lightweight host for docker
containers, like less than half the size, so you can do more with that single
machine.

Second, if it ever turns out you _need_ a second machine, you have room to
grow, other than just getting a bigger box.

~~~
brunoqc
Thanks!

------
yeukhon
I am really surprised as CoreOS is super new to a lot of people and yet they
managed to convince Google and Amazon to provide an image. That's amazing...

------
listic
Are the official images on EC2 or any of the other cloud compute platforms?

~~~
thebeardisred
Sure are! On the home page ( [https://coreos.com](https://coreos.com) ) you'll
find links to directions for various providers from EC2 & Rackspace to
OpenStack & Vagrant. Each has the exact directions that will get you started
with least effort (including image ids where appropriate and URLs otherwise).

------
CSDude
Why no one is discussing this? Just curious. Is it a bug?

~~~
pekk
Why is pretty much no one using Google Compute Engine? That's the interesting
question.

